# Urgent KYB/GC installation problem!



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm in the process of installing the KYB/GC system into my Pulsar, and for the rear mounts, it appears there's supposed to be a urethane bushing that goes between the spring plate and the uppper mount! I don't have this bushing!

It can be seen in this pic from NPM:








^I'm assuming that's what it is... All I know is that in the GC installation instructions that came with the kit, it shows a urethan bushing there.

Where am I to get this piece? I'm assuming the kit isn't supposed to come with it.... I'm using the KYB AGX Sentra struts, and the Sentra GC coilover kit. Is this something I can get at an autoparts store? 

I need to know soon, I want to get my car back on the road this weekend!

Thanks.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Incase this clears it up, here's a scan of the instructions:










HELP!


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

No one knows? With so many people here who have done this, someone HAS to know. I've just lost the use of my car for another week, possibly two.


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

your local performance shop should have it. youll want to find someone that has done work with nissans before and get it thru them (or look in classifieds)


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

You use the one off of the stock mount.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL I gave up on replies for this a long time ago. Actually, they were supposed to come with the kit. Called Ground Control and I had 'em in a few days. EVERYBODY had been wrong about this, kinda frustrating.


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

*Strut Mount*

You can order a stock strut mount for this from just about anywhere, I would recomend getting urthan mounts. much better......here check out this site...
http://www.coximport.com/kybmake/NISSAN

hope it helps


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

wwiifanatic said:


> Incase this clears it up, here's a scan of the instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont need this bushing when doing springs on a 92 240sx rite?
like KYB AGX SHOCKS with RS-R race springs.
let me know thanx guys


----------

